# Garro: Oath of Moment.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought this warranted it's own thread rather than hijacking another. To continue:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Oath of Moment_ sounds good. Although given that Garro is on a 'mission given to him by Malcador the Sigillite himself' why is he present during the Calth war? Surely Malcador is unaware of the Word Bearers' ambush at Calth...
> 
> Also the synopsis mentions a war between the Ultramarines and Orks, I wonder where that will slot in in relation to Calth.


Now that I've listened to _Garro: Oath of Moment_ it's clear that the greenskin invasion mentioned in the synopsis is refering to the original reason why the XIII Legion were mustering at Calth under the orders of Horus; to combat a greenskin invasion (although obviously this was just a ploy).

One word springs to mind to describe this audio: dull. It's just boring...




The whole plot is just Garro arriving on Calth to seek out an Ultramarine (ex)Librarian to recruit into his merry men - who are ultimately presented to the Emperor at the height of the Siege of Terra.


And Im slightly more annoyed now as the term 'Adeptus Astartes' rather than 'Legio Astartes' appears at least twice, little things like that really just go to show a lack of effort in certain areas, especially as such things appear throughout _Nemesis_ as well.

What did you guys think?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

And though its Tobey Longworth who reads the story, great music in the background and hopefully some sound-effects, unlike Horus Rising audio-drama (and what I heard A Thousand Sons as well) who was shit-boring reader.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

How did you guys get this?
thought it wasnt out till 09 Dec?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> How did you guys get this?
> thought it wasnt out till 09 Dec?


The same reason we get all BL releases a few weeks early. By pre-ordering directly off their website. 

EDIT: Not sure if that'll apply to the Republic though, might only be the UK.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn, I was really looking forward to this audio. It sounds like there is little to miss. I'm going to keep one watching this thread to see if there's anymore opinions. So far I think I'll skip out. I just don't like spending money on something if I wont really learn anything from it.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it at least mentioned that hes an ex-librarian? Is this due to Nikea? If so at least it shows its rulings affecting all legions rather than just the sons 

Most of the time they just use astartes in the other HH novels, but theres been a few mistakes across the whole series, its what happens if your proof reader have no knowledge of contexts or make people who don't really want to check, check

Thanks for letting us all know about the dullness of the story cote, this was the first audio drama i was considering buying.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Is it at least mentioned that hes an ex-librarian? Is this due to Nikea?


Yeah, he was one of the Librarians returned to the battle-companies post-Nikaea. 

We always knew it effected all the Legions as well though.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I have to agree with Child of the Emperor. I listened to this today and found it boring and uninteresting. I’m not really a fan of these but I’ve listened to a few and this is definitely the worst. I normally really like Swallow’s work but this is just not up to standard. I think it has a lot to do with the restrictions the format imposes. My biggest bugbear with Swallow is his lack of attention to detail that Child of Emperor touched on. He did it with the Sons of Horus armor colour in Nemesis and then got all defensive when challenged about it on another forum. Saying all that though as I said I do normally really enjoy his work, just not this. 

Flight of Eisenstein spolier


Another thing that did annoy me was his portrayal (or lack of it) of Commander Grulgor ‘death’. I thought that would have been a prefect opportunity to show a traitor getting what he deserved and the complete agony he would have been in as he died. As it was it was more like _the virus has been released and Grulgor is still in the room, end of_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw it being unpacked in stores thursday this week, so I guess its out for sale soon here in Sweden (but just guessing as I havent returned yet to actually see it in the bookshelves. It might be boring but I'll buy it so I can say "Ive read and listened to all HH-fluff".


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Listened to it today. Enjoyed it quite a bit. 


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I honestly just cant justify spending the money on it at the moment, i still hate audibooks and think they are just massive cop outs. That and hearing how badly alot of people rate it doesn't help, nor does the amount of money im going to have to spend next month.

With that said, anyone care to point out any major plot issues (if any) i'm gonna miss by putting it off for the time being. I gather it's about Garro going to find a UM Librarian, i take it with the intention of recruiting him into Malcadors merry band of men. Does it elaborate at all on what he intends to use them for (i know it's already heavily implied to be the inquisition)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I honestly just cant justify spending the money on it at the moment, i still hate audibooks and think they are just massive cop outs. That and hearing how badly alot of people rate it doesn't help, nor does the amount of money im going to have to spend next month.
> 
> With that said, anyone care to point out any major plot issues (if any) i'm gonna miss by putting it off for the time being. I gather it's about Garro going to find a UM Librarian, i take it with the intention of recruiting him into Malcadors merry band of men. Does it elaborate at all on what he intends to use them for (i know it's already heavily implied to be the inquisition)


SPOILER ALERT****



Well he arrives at Calth with the WB all around kicking the Ultramarines asses. He then finds the ex-librarian and implores him to use his powers but due to Nikea he wont. But after being trapped in some caves with the death on an apotechary (spelling???) and the company captain, he is forced to use his powers where he kills evil terminators. But due to breaking the Emperors ruling, he is considered an outcast among his former brothers and swears an oath of moment to Garro to join him.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

this is the first horus heresy audio book i did not enjoy. black library should stick to stories about the primarchs in any future audio books.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's My Review if y'all are intrested. I didn't like the storyline that much, but that's just my opinon. I'm sure if you poke around a bit you'll find someone proclaiming it's excellent.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm sure if you poke around a bit you'll find someone proclaiming it's excellent.


Yeah, you'll find nutjobs anywhere these days. :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So yup Garo = Grey Knight founding member then! What a shock......(For those that don't know what i mean read the HH Collected Edition)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yeah, you'll find nutjobs anywhere these days. :biggrin:


Yup, you're looking right at one. :goodpost:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I loved ravens flight. The dark king was quite good and the Lightning tower was boring and pointless. Garro is a great character from the HH and I have this on pre order through play.com. The sample on the black library's site is really cool and I am looking forward to it.


----------

